# Linear Power 2202 to 2202 IQ



## macone (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,


I am running a 2202 on my subwoofer. You can here a little "pop" noise when turning it on or off. 
My 992IQ and 4503IQ don't do that. Is there any way to fix this myself? Soldering is not that big of a deal for me, but I don't know, which parts are responsible for the "Q", quiet turn on circuit. 
I'd appreciate any ideas or help. 

Sending the amp to LP is unfortunately not an option since I am living in Germany. 

Best,
Magnus


----------

